# Since when are hips a crime?



## PeanutButterfly (Mar 15, 2011)

Has anyone else ever noticed the phenomenon of the disappearing hip? I read an article once (it might have even been on here, I hate myself for having no clue where to find it) about how the average waist to hip ratio has changed in US dramatically since 1940, with the models in the 2000s having significantly smaller hips. Ever since then I've been on the look up for pear shaped models and low and behold there aren't many (if any). 

My question is this: when did having hips become such a crime? I've asked a good amount of guys about this (all non FAs) and even they claim that full hips on a woman are attractive. It's us women (well not us exactly, the universal us) who have criminalized the idea of hips. And, as a pear shaped woman myself, I'm not gonna lie. It makes me pretty damn angry. 

For example, I just bought a new skirt. It's one of those high waisted ones that poofs out at the bottom. I bought it because I liked that it's flowy and comfy and I thought it brought my waist in. And the first thing my mother says to me (I know, I know, such a bad idea to even ask her opinion) is "oh, it makes you look... hippy. why do you want to look bigger than you are?" She says that about *everything* I buy because guess what? I HAVE HIPS! My hips are a good 50 inches. You can't hide them. And I'm sick of stuffing myself into spanx just so the world doesn't have to look at them. She's not the only one to make comments like that. Even my thin friends go out of their way to not emphasize their hips or complain about them.

I'm just not understanding when hips were suddenly criminalized. When was that natural, feminine beauty was made into something so undesirable?


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 15, 2011)

The natural feminine body has always been discriminated against. Look back into the early times of a cultural emphasis on fashion - there have always been stockings and heels, feet binding and (God forbid I ever have to wear one) corsets. A woman's body has always been under extreme pressure to be dainty and petite and weak and needing care by the big-strong-manly-men around (dripping with sarcasm, I say this [and apparently like Yoda]). 

I don't know why hips are discriminated against in fashion... in psychology studies of the male mind, men are more attracted to an hourglass figure over a stick thin box. Apparently, sexual attraction isn't hip anymore (WTF1?!?!?!)

I hope to a change in this. Day by day the definition of beauty gets smaller and smaller and soon it will be so small that no one can fit


----------



## mossystate (Mar 15, 2011)

PeanutButterfly said:


> Has anyone else ever noticed the phenomenon of the disappearing hip? I read an article once (it might have even been on here, I hate myself for having no clue where to find it) about how the average waist to hip ratio has changed in US dramatically since 1940, with the models in the 2000s having significantly smaller hips. Ever since then I've been on the look up for pear shaped models and low and behold there aren't many (if any).
> 
> My question is this: when did having hips become such a crime? I've asked a good amount of guys about this (all non FAs) and even they claim that full hips on a woman are attractive. It's us women (well not us exactly, the universal us) who have criminalized the idea of hips. And, as a pear shaped woman myself, I'm not gonna lie. It makes me pretty damn angry.
> 
> ...




Isn't it more that NO fat female body is acceptable to many, and certainly not when it comes to more mainstream models? And if you start looking at shapes, it will be even a colder day in hell before you see a model with a belly. Ask those non ' fa's ' what they think of bellies. I am betting the comments will be a touch different. 


Even you wanted to change your waist...so why would you think it so unusual, or self-hating for many women to want to corral their hips?


" Natural female beauty " shouldn't be about one shape.

Right? 


And I hope this thread is kept ' bbw ' only.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 15, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> I don't know why hips are discriminated against in fashion... in psychology studies of the male mind, men are more attracted to an hourglass figure over a stick thin box. Apparently, sexual attraction isn't hip anymore (WTF1?!?!?!)



And how about your fat sisters who rather resemble ' boxes ' ? Is the desire of X number of men how we define which fat women are to be viewed as worthy?

WTF.

Indeed.


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 15, 2011)

It's been brought to my attention that my diction (or lack thereof) reflects that I believe that only one body type is ideal. I did not mean to say that only the hourglass/pear figure was ideal. I was merely putting out there what I have read. I was trying to get away from declaring any body type ideal, I must have just done a poor job doing so. 

I truly and honestly believe that every body is beautiful for so many reasons - not just the shape or size, but what is done with the body and soul within. (That sounds terribly corny, and I apologize). I was trying to say that by accepting that our bodies have been so hated against for so long, we can finally go on and try to advance the acceptance of every body type into the social "norm". Like accepting a mistake in the past, we (as a society as a WHOLE) need to look on beyond only accepting one ideal form and move towards accepting everyone as who they are. Because people are more than just a large sum of arms and legs and organs and adipose - we are all bodies, yes, but people within who have feelings and emotions and issues of our own that need to be accepted.


----------



## steadydecline (Mar 23, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Isn't it more that NO fat female body is acceptable to many, and certainly not when it comes to more mainstream models? And if you start looking at shapes, it will be even a colder day in hell before you see a model with a belly. Ask those non ' fa's ' what they think of bellies. I am betting the comments will be a touch different.
> 
> 
> Even you wanted to change your waist...so why would you think it so unusual, or self-hating for many women to want to corral their hips?
> ...




I knew it wouldn't be long before the apple-shaped girls complained.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 23, 2011)

steadydecline said:


> I knew it wouldn't be long before the apple-shaped girls complained.



Well, I am very sorry you totally missed the point.

And, I would have said the same if an apple shaped ' girl ' said something similar...which brings me back to your totally missing the point.


----------



## truebebeblue (Mar 25, 2011)

I would love hips. I don't really have any.I think they as sexy as all hell.

For every one complaining about your shape,my shape,her shape their are 10 people who think its fine,desirable,or preferable to their own.

I think as I get older my answer to societal beauty bull is.... I don't take note or care. Your perception is your self esteem reality.So work on what YOU think about your hips. Call it wilful ignorance or self delusion... it's working for me.


True


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Mar 25, 2011)

If having hips is a crime than I am most guilty!I love my hips,I have never had any complaints,(well some family members) but they dont count! 

View attachment 317443145_1082803661_0.jpeg


----------



## NurseVicki (Mar 25, 2011)

I have hips I have hips Lalala I am glad I do other wise my pants will fall down!


----------



## Tania (Mar 25, 2011)

Peanutbutterfly, I totally feel your point! But it's not just hips that are disappearing in our media paragons, it's everything! Like Mossy indicated, it's like the underlying message is "the less space you take up, the better!" As if anybody's - even thinner women's - hips/guts/feet/boobs/faces/whatever are really getting in anybody's way? Bleh. 

Nobody's ever outright razzed me about them, but my hips have always been obscenely large in proportion to the rest of me, and sometimes I am a little self-conscious. It's not as if I don't like having them, because I do. But there really IS something overtly sexual about them that you really can't hide - and that can be kind of embarrassing, especially if when you're 11. :/


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 26, 2011)

Since convincing women that something is wrong with their bodies brings in *$$$ *for companies. 


Just from my experience, most men I know love full hips. In fact, research has shown that most men are very physically attracted to women with 'meat on their bones'. This has consistently been the case for thousands of years. However, the big, greedy companies want women to buy these weight loss products by telling them something is wrong with their appearance. These companies make money off women. It is continous mind fucking. 

There is nothing wrong with the way you look. There is nothing wrong with those round hips. 

I'm so sick of these weight loss ads on tv, especially those targeted to women, which seems to be 99% of the ads. These companies don't care about men; let's face it, men as a whole, don't really give a damn about their appearance. They are typically judged on what they do rather than how they look. Alas, these corporations figure it is easier to just target women. Too bad a woman's main worth is on how she looks, which is sad. Many females buy into that b.s. These companies now want to advertise every food as a 'weight loss product' (including tuna), rather than focusing on the general health aspect of the food. 

It's not about health, since new studies have shown long life is attributed to many factors such as genetics, optimism, happiness, a well-balanced diet (not starving oneself) and regular physical activity (not necessarily hardcore exercise, but activities such as gardening). It is all about convincing women that something is wrong with their bodies and making money off them. 

It's all a money making system.


----------



## imfree (Mar 26, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Since convincing women that something is wrong with their bodies brings in *$$$ *for companies.
> 
> 
> Just from my experience, most men I know love full hips. In fact, research has shown that most men are very physically attracted to women with 'meat on their bones'. This has consistently been the case for thousands of years. However, the big, greedy companies want women to buy these weight loss products by telling them something is wrong with their appearance. These companies make money off women. It is continous mind fucking.
> ...



I whole-heartedly agree, HF83, and it gives me a strong distaste for Fox News and television in general, as the entire medium is just a dumbing-down, mind-fuck, any way, in my opinion. Sometimes I even wonder if continuous dieting keeps people sick so the medical industry can profit more, as so many communicable diseases were wiped-out last century! A person can't watch more than a few seconds of American TV without hearing some reference to needing to lose weight or dieting.


----------



## Tau (Mar 27, 2011)

steadydecline said:


> I knew it wouldn't be long before the apple-shaped girls complained.



What now???? This statement right here rubbed me up the wrong way and yes I am an apple shaped girl.

I hate the way women generally continue to define the attributes on their bodies that they label as fine, acceptable, beautiful, depending on how many potential sexual partners find said body parts acceptable. It happens ALL THE FUCKING TIME in the fat community particularly and I'm sick to death of it. 

Fat bodies, no matter what the shape of the fat body, are reviled, looked down upon, despised and hated. Can we as owners of said bodies just brain the fuck up and stop talking about ourselves and other fat women with that: _OMW at least I'm not shaped like her!_ kind of tone. It's enraging and it does nothing for the progress of fat acceptance.


----------



## DeerVictory (Mar 27, 2011)

steadydecline said:


> I knew it wouldn't be long before the apple-shaped girls complained.



:/ This really bothered me, and I'm a pear shape. 

This mostly bothers me because I really do think that apple-shaped women are underrepresented, and I don't think that there's anything wrong with apple shaped women making their voices heard, especially when they're being told that their bodies aren't desirable or ideal.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 27, 2011)

DeerVictory said:


> :/ This really bothered me, and I'm a pear shape.
> 
> This mostly bothers me because I really do think that apple-shaped women are underrepresented, and I don't think that there's anything wrong with apple shaped women making their voices heard, especially when they're being told that their bodies aren't desirable or ideal.


I agree. The voices of all the women here are equally important. It's okay to start a thread about whatever usually but it must be okay for people to respond to it whether in agreement or defense. That pretty much defines what a message board is.


----------



## steadydecline (Mar 28, 2011)

Tau said:


> What now???? This statement right here rubbed me up the wrong way and yes I am an apple shaped girl.
> 
> I hate the way women generally continue to define the attributes on their bodies that they label as fine, acceptable, beautiful, depending on how many potential sexual partners find said body parts acceptable. It happens ALL THE FUCKING TIME in the fat community particularly and I'm sick to death of it.



It wasn't meant to offend at all; it just seems that every time there's a thread about appreciating a certain part of the body, the "other group" of fat women (and in this case, it just so happened to be women who are bigger on top) have to chime in with, "Oh sure, but EVERYONE likes -thing-, NOBODY likes -other thing-." Nothing is ever good enough. Example: I was just reading the thread about Rosie Mercado, and while we should be celebrating the fact that there is a big woman in the fashion industry, almost immediately, people complained that she was a certain shape, or that her face "wasn't fat enough". I'm sorry I rubbed seemingly everyone the wrong way, and admittedly, it wasn't the most sensitive way of putting the message I was trying to convey. I'll definitely shut up now. Maybe another year of not saying anything is a good idea. :/


----------



## Artemisia (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with others above that what we're ultimately seeing is the definition of female beauty being narrowed to exclude the vast majority of women of all shapes and sizes. 

This is to de-normalize normal bodies. It would be as restrictive as if the feminine beauty was redefined to mean a 50" / 40" / 60" shape, which only a few percent of women have (much like the currently-coveted proportional size 0). 

Why de-normalize normal bodies? To, as posters above have recognized, create problems to be fixed with product, programs, and authoritative services. Also, to distract those in pursuit of impossible figures from doing anything of any importance -- finding true love, writing a novel, proving a hard physics theorem, dancing on the beach naked -- again, anything of any importance. Instead we read/write diet books, obsess over our attractiveness to conventionally-wired people, chase some mystical vision of ourselves in the gym, rub creams on our thighs, let doctors lobotomize our healthy stomachs, ad infinitum.

It's not *hips* that are the crime, it us having a body at all that is the crime. There will always be something wrong with it, something to be obsessed over until we die, because even the conventionally-attractive models don't look the way they're made to look (thanks, over-zealous use of the liquefy tool!). No one looks the way we're told we should look. Boxy, round, flat, straight, hourglass, pear, triangle, heart, spades ...


----------

